# Can silkie hens crow?



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

I was running late for work this morning, jumped in the car and just as I'm about to close my door I hear the rooster crow (no big deal), followed by another higher-pitched crow. I thought "what the heck was that" and went to look at the chickens. There was the rooster and he crowed, then one of my silkie "hens" stood up about 3 feet away from him and crowed too! It sounded exactly like the big roosters crow, just higher pitched. I've had these silkies since last spring with no crowing. No eggs from anybody since December (I didn't put a light or anything in the coop and I think they were molting), just started getting eggs from the big hens last week, but still no silkie eggs. So, am I dealing with a rooster who only just found his voice today, or a copycat hen who is mocking the rooster? :/ If I am dealing with a rooster, do I need to separate him from the big rooster? They've been together since late summer. I don't want them fighting!  Thanks.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, they can (and do) crow.

As for the two roosters fighting, I didn't separate mine when I had silkies, but I kept a close eye on their behavior. 

If I would have had Big Daddy when I had the silkies, however, I would have definitely separated them...that was the biggest, meanest, most aggressive rooster I've ever seen!


----------



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

So it's normal for a hen to crow? Or do you think I have a rooster instead of a hen?
My big rooster isn't aggressive unless someone is mean to his hens. My eldest decided the chickens should fly a few months back and was caught in the chicken pen throwing the hens. The rooster attacked her and wouldn't let her in for a little over a month. He'd attack her the minute she stepped into the pen. He's calmed down now and I'm pretty sure she learned her lesson. She's much more respectful of the chickens now. Since he's not aggressive, I should be ok to leave everybody together like they have been right?
Is it normal for silkie roosters to take so long to start crowing? They were adults when I got them last spring and I've never seen or heard "her" crow before. I thought I had all girls!! lol


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Hens can start crowing. It usually comes from ovary problems and an increase in testosterone. It usually accompanies a non-layer, but with some very seasonal layers the hens will crow in the fall and then start laying again in the spring. With silkies, some of them can be a little slow to mature. A submissive rooster can act a lot like a hen in the presence of a dominant rooster. Often with things like silkies and polish, other breeds have a hard time recognizing them as a rooster, so they don't tend to attack them as much as they would some young upstart of a breed similar to them. If they were raised together, chances are things will go on relatively peacefully.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

There is an old saying, "A whistling woman and a crowing hen always come to no good end."


----------



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

Alright, thank you.  I guess I'll just leave things as they are and keep an eye on the situation. Hey, if "she" is a rooster, maybe I'll get a few silkie babies this year! That would be awesome! :happy2:


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We have gotten some pretty impressive hatches out of a clearly sub-dominant rooster in a mixed flock. Sometimes just acting like one of the hens can put the underdog in the right place at the right time. Just ask a guy who took typing class and home-ec in high school. Your silkie might get to take Betty Lou to the dance.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol! I have a hen that sounds like, and I am not joking, a Beagle baying!! Bah-ooh, Bah-ooh!!!! Crazy hen! I thought my daughters Beagle had gotten out the first few times I heard it...I called my daughter (they live on our ranch), and asked if Bocephus had gotten out. She thought I was crazy after the 3rd time! I finally figured out it was one of my Silkies!! 

I have about 30 mixed Bantys, most of them are Silkies. I love my Silkies, I have found them to be the best nest sitters/egg hatchers out of my group. I have two Silkie hens in my barn that are co-sitting on a small clutch of eggs that one of the girls laid. Sigh. Silly birds


----------

